# How do I choose the best perfume for my girlfriend?



## hairybear (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the combination of a person's natural smell with a body fragrance. Are there any new perfume out there that is worth getting. It doesn't matter the price.


----------



## user79 (Dec 6, 2008)

I think, and a lot of women will probably agree with me, that getting a perfume is often not a very good present. It sounds romantic but unless you know what perfumes your gf likes, I'd get something else, there's a huge chance she just wouldn't like it but feel obligated to wear it...


----------



## Dani (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know if perfume is the best idea, but if you have your heart set on it I'd go for something that reminds you of her, something you'd love to smell on her everyday, and something you can get a gift receipt for, just in case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Good luck!


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 7, 2008)

before you get her a bottle of perfume. Ask her what she wants for the holidays. If she say nothing. Tell her to tell you what she would want her parents to get her or santa


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 7, 2008)

best thing to do is to go to sephora and smell some different fragrances and ask the sales people to help you out!

Also check this thread and read over the posts so you become some what familiar with what the girls on specktra like and which to avoid.
http://specktra.net/f174/all-time-fa...perfume-83040/
http://specktra.net/f174/unpopular-perfumes-49970/
it will only take 20 minutes to browse through it

p.s. how long have u guys been going out? maybe you can get her a heart pendant necklace 

p.s.s. i like ur screenname hairybear


----------



## zeroxstar (Dec 7, 2008)

Sephora has a great option that allows you to give her something but also lets her pick: (i'd personally love this from my BF but he usually already knows what perfumes i'm lemming by xmas time) 
Sephora: Sephora Brand Scent Sampler Best Sellers For Her ($80.00 Value): Fragrance Sets
Sephora: Sephora Brand Deluxe Fragrance Sampler Set ($150 Value): Women


----------

